# specialized c1 carbon fork



## zakadan (Aug 16, 2004)

does anyone have any info, experiences, or opinions about a specialized c1 carbon fiber fork.(see photo ) . The steerer tube appears to be alloy and it has viscoelastic polymer inserts in the legs.I am thinking on getting one used but in excellent condition for use on my cyclocross bike. Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks -zack


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

I have a similar fork on my road bike so I can't really compare the cyclocross one. The road fork is sweet and don't see why this wouldn't work for you.


----------

